# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The Bridge District by Dain

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
Dain created this piece for issue 7 of the French magazine _Casus Belli_, but thankfully he also shared it with us as well because it is a fantastic map, and an example of good line-work.




> The bridge is about the 3rd map i've done for them and they are more to come. Stay tuned.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## - Max -

Congrats Dain! It's well deserved  :Smile:

----------


## vorropohaiah

well-deserved! lovely map indeed and a style quite different to most of the CC maps.

----------


## Vinoex

This is a fun map.  I would love to use it in a Game.  No only if I could find others to play...

----------


## Dain

Well well, finally I got it. Yey! : :Very Happy: 
Thanks guys for the support  :Wink: 
I have to admit that I've wondered how I could get one of my works featured. It's a real pleasure and I'll do my best to do it again, and again.
I believe it's the outcome of hard work and will to pull my weight into getting back something old school.
Thanks again, and let's see if I can get the same with the cemetery  :Very Happy:

----------


## Londonsmee

No way you cannot just admire the Workmanship. Great work that's for sharing

----------


## Telarus

Very nice job! Good layout and cut-a-ways, and very good linework. An excellent map!

----------


## Orkogo

Great map, thank you!

----------


## thecraftybee

Beautiful creation.

----------


## Amatiel1

_Great detail. As an avid role player I wish more modules included such work._

----------


## Realmwright

As if it weren't an amazing city map, it's also isometric and has interior layouts and labels! Astounding!! Very worthy of praise. Kudos to you, Dain.

----------


## Tom

this is really amazing! i love isometric drawings, and this is really cool! gz man!

----------


## rendall

Really an astonishing piece of work, and so fun to look at!  It looks like a stronger, faster Ponte Vecchio.

I don't quite see how #5 exterior on the bridge matches its blueprint on the lower right?  It looks from the exterior that the ground floor should be bigger than the upper floor?  I guess I don't understand the transition from v.3 to v.2.

Anyway, stunning work.  Looking forward to the others!  Thanks!

----------


## Almajis

Amazing work.  I enjoyed the little descriptions regarding the towers.

----------


## Forgoil

I love all the details. It's like each building has a story to tell.

----------


## Norkweylan

I love the layout of this map!

----------


## Petar Kaić

> _Great detail. As an avid role player I wish more modules included such work._


I agree completely!

----------


## FallenPaladin

i loved... very very very goooddd really!

----------


## KartoKilt

I really enjoy this view.  Still have my T square and compass from HS drafting class.

----------


## Sylkin

very beautiful bridge

----------


## ponks

Great map!

----------


## gtwucla

Very cool.

----------


## MehrdadDwarves

Love this map. The detailing is fantastic.  :Very Happy:

----------


## snodsy

Wow, absolutely love this one, like the Exploded views and the line art is really, really really nicely done. I think the shadow is a little too dark, though not much.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Coda19

This map is wonderful.  Great idea with call outs to key buildings.

----------

